

Ask HN: Tiling Window Manager for Windows - Tiksi

Does anyone know of or use a decent tiling window manager in windows? I generally use awesome with linux, but I&#x27;ve had more and more things that require windows lately.<p>Unfortunately I find myself far less productive without the workflow and layout I&#x27;m used to, and find that organizing my work on multiple big monitors is tedious and gets in the way without something to handle it for me.<p>I&#x27;ve used Mosaico from SoulidStudio, but it&#x27;s quite buggy, and even when it actually works, the automatic window management is pretty much useless so it&#x27;s still a matter of manual management.
======
a3n
Anything that makes Windows act differently than it wants to is shaky, in my
experience. Mostly I try not to want that.

My compromise:

\- cygwin, plus the cygwin X server, plus urxvt (for the 256 color support,
makes a big difference for old eyes with syntax coloring), plus tmux. I
generally do as much as possible with a urxvt full screen running tmux (which
is now a first class citizen of cygwin, yay).

\- For things that must be windowed, like Excel etc, try Winsplit revolution.
It's not FOSS, but you're already on Windows.

Unfortunately Winsplit can be had from all sorts of downloader sites, and it's
hard to know which ones are safe. This article has a link to the author's
site, but it goes to the wayback machine (which still seems to have a
download). I don't remember where I got it.
[http://alternativeto.net/software/winsplit-
revolution/](http://alternativeto.net/software/winsplit-revolution/)

That link also has some alternatives to winsplit, maybe something there will
like you.

